# john deere



## schnanders (Apr 30, 2020)

I have a john deere 970 that my friend claims needs a new clutch cause the problem is when you push the clutch pedal in, the tractor stops sometimes, and sometimes it doesn't. When I took the clutch out, it doesn't look worn at all. Now when this is occurring, he has a rototiller on the back of the tractor but I wouldn't think that would have anything to do with it but its puzzling as to why when you push the clutch pedal in on the tractor, why the tractor keeps going and it doesn't stop. any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi schnanders, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Your tractor has a 2 stage clutch, one for drive and one for PTO. When you push the clutch pedal down halfway, the wheels should stop driving but the PTO continues. When you push the clutch pedal all the way down, both wheel drive and PTO should stop. 

A rototiller can push a tractor forward when tilling. But if you pushed the clutch all the way down, the drive and PTO should both stop. Maybe you have a stuck PTO clutch?? 

Did you check the free play in the clutch pedal before pulling the clutch? Should be about one inch of free play till you feel the throwout bearing contact the clutch fingers.


----------



## schnanders (Apr 30, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Hi schnanders, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Your tractor has a 2 stage clutch, one for drive and one for PTO. When you push the clutch pedal down halfway, the wheels should stop driving but the PTO continues. When you push the clutch pedal all the way down, both wheel drive and PTO should stop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I decided I'm going to put the clutch back in cause I don't see any wear on it or anything and then look at some things that you suggested to me . I think you might be right. a stuck pto clutch sounds like something I should check out.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

schnanders said:


> Thanks for the info. I decided I'm going to put the clutch back in cause I don't see any wear on it or anything and then look at some things that you suggested to me . I think you might be right. a stuck pto clutch sounds like something I should check out.


http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/5/153-john-deere-970-transmission.html 

Your tractor is really a Yanmar FX/F series painted JD green.  

Inspect any of the linkages for the pedal to the clutch.


----------

